# Need plans or ideas for Mission style dining room table



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

My wife is placing an order for a mission style dining room table. Does anyone have plans for one or ideas? I am a what you may call a newbie. But this was in trade for a new work shop she let me build. Pay backs stink.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jim, I wish I could help you with plans but I just do not have any and usually just generate my own. If you are up to challenge and are willing to brave a steep learning curve you might want to try downloading Sketchup. It is a free download and with the software you can design and build furniture in 3D as well as generating a cut list.

By the way this trade sets up a wonderful precedent- new piece of furniture for a new tool!! It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sketchup also has a public domain warehouse where you can download all sort of models that others of decided to share. There is at least one recognizably mission style dining table in the warehouse. There is no info on what resources where used as precedent for the design.

Also when you have such a specific design request it can be useful to use google's image search function which can provide you with answer to the question 'What does one of these things look like?'. Although you arent likely to find any links to plans it can be a helpful starting point.

btw I download the dining room table and for some reason it comes in upside down, but it can just be flipped over in Sketchup, the tabletop measured 102"x44" with a height of 30".


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Try Fine woodworking .com


----------

